# pontiac solistice 18"s?



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was at the stealership today and saw a solistice gxp with some GORGEOUS 5 spoke chromed aluminum 18's with a silver pontiac dart in the center (not a red one). I asked the parts guy how much they were. He knocked a few bucks off for me and said I could get them for 437.64 a pop, an extrar 6 bucks a pop for the silver dart center piece, and 86 bucks for the set of 4 of fancy chrome lugnuts that go with it (no plastic covers like our goats have). Anyways, I'm looking at about 465 bucks a rim for everything, but he warned me that just because they are 18X8's that they might not fit on the gto because offsets may be different, lugnut pattern different, australian vs usa, blah blah blah. Does anybody know if the 18X8 solistice rim will fit on the gto? Or maybe somebody could send me in the right direction to find out? My parts guy knew nothing and I went over to the body shop and they couldn't help me either. Thanks in advance.
Dustin.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I was at the stealership today and saw a solistice gxp with some GORGEOUS 5 spoke chromed aluminum 18's with a silver pontiac dart in the center (not a red one). I asked the parts guy how much they were. He knocked a few bucks off for me and said I could get them for 437.64 a pop, an extrar 6 bucks a pop for the silver dart center piece, and 86 bucks for the set of 4 of fancy chrome lugnuts that go with it (no plastic covers like our goats have). Anyways, I'm looking at about 465 bucks a rim for everything, but he warned me that just because they are 18X8's that they might not fit on the gto because offsets may be different, lugnut pattern different, australian vs usa, blah blah blah. Does anybody know if the 18X8 solistice rim will fit on the gto? Or maybe somebody could send me in the right direction to find out? My parts guy knew nothing and I went over to the body shop and they couldn't help me either. Thanks in advance.
> Dustin.


Our GTO takes the European 5x120 bolt pattern; I'd be surprised if the Solstice pattern wasn't different.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Solstice bolt pattern is 5 x 110.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

they won't even come close to fitting and I'm almost sure that the offset would also be a problem


----------

